# Review: Real World Canon EOS 5D Mark IV



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 14, 2016)

```
<iframe src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/rmP0Xnhkxw4" width="728" height="409" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen"></iframe></p>
<p>Jared Polin from <a href="http://froknowsphoto.com/canon-5d-mark-iv-real-world-review/">FroKnowsPhoto</a> has completed his real world review of the Canon EOS 5D Mark IV, it’s an hour long video and worth a watch. Jared touches on Dual Pixel RAW and didn’t come away a big fan of the concept in its current form, however we may see some great advancements with this sort of technology in the future.</p>
<p><strong>On Dual Pixel RAW:</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>In theory this sounds like a fascinating technology, being able to shift your focus after the picture is taken. In reality it’s not there just yet. You do have the ability to shift focus and bokeh but it’s truly micro. When I say micro, the adjustments are so subtle that at times you will have a little trouble seeing something actually happen. So in the end, cool tech but not something I am going to switch into often, if ever.</p></blockquote>
<p><strong>On ISO Performance:</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>How does the ISO compare to the 5D Mark III? The files are cleaner at higher ISO’s, which it better be. Is it far better and worth the upgrade? It’s better. Any time you can get cleaner high ISO shots it’s worth it in my opinion.</p></blockquote>
<p><strong>Worth the upgrade?</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>I think this is a great general camera for those who consider themselves to be a photographer who also shoots video. Or if you’re a filmmaker on a budget and can’t drop $16,000 on a camera, I think the Mark IV is for you. Let me remind you that people will point out how other companies have better specs or do this or that better. I’m not going to deny that in some cases, but for a well-rounded dual purpose camera, you can’t go wrong with the Mark IV. <a href="http://froknowsphoto.com/canon-5d-mark-iv-real-world-review/">Read the full review</a></p></blockquote>
<p><strong>Canon EOS 5D Mark IV</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><strong>USA </strong><em>$3499</em><strong>:</strong> <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1274705-REG/canon_eos_5d_mark_iv.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2bk6MtW">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA5DM4.html?KBID=64393">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://bit.ly/2bkM0ze">Canon Store</a> | <a href="http://mpex.com/canon-5d-mark-iv-dslr-camera-body-only.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a></li>
<li><strong>UK </strong><em>£3599</em><strong>:</strong> <a href="http://tidd.ly/aadf0b57">Park Cameras</a></li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Sep 14, 2016)

I would not put much faith into Jared Polin, he is an one hit wonder and a jerk... Wait for someone like Dustin to do a full review, someone who has actual photographic experience..


----------



## LordofTackle (Sep 14, 2016)

I think it's a nice and balanced review....unlike some other bashings that started like 5 min after the announcement of the camera. And that guy is mostly a Nikon shooter!


----------



## martin_kama (Sep 14, 2016)

the depth of field button on the 5d3 can be set for the switch between "One Shot AF" and "Servo AF" 

- not like Jared wrote about the 5dIV:

"Now here’s where it gets exciting for me. Do you know that back button focus button everyone’s always asking about? Well, that button is now even more mappable in the custom functions menu. I chose to have that button do something that no other camera I have used–including my Nikon’s–has ever done. With one press of this button I am able to go from AI Servo to Single Focus. Do you know how many times I’ve been in continuous focus and wished I could quickly switch into single because the subject stopped moving? I’m not sure you can grasp how big this is until you try it yourself, but for me it’s HUGE.

Let me use a kid for example. If you’re trying to photography a kid at play (not the rap group) you know they are always running around, thus why you’re in AI Servo. But how many times does the kid stop dead in their tracks to focus on something else? A lot. In other Canon cameras you would need to take your eye away from the viewfinder to look for the focus mode button, press it then make sure you switched into single focus. Now, with one press of a button while your eye is still in the viewfinder, you can make the switch."


----------



## LordofTackle (Sep 14, 2016)

martin_kama said:


> the depth of field button on the 5d3 can be set for the switch between "One Shot AF" and "Servo AF"
> 
> - not like Jared wrote about the 5dIV:
> 
> ...



On Facebook someone pointed out that "but now you can select to really switch the mode or just 'hold' the button for the other mode. Much more practical if you ask me."

I can't verify that since I don't have my MarkIII anymore and never used that function.

Edit: Fro is still wrong about this being a new feature though, since at least the 1DXII can also choose between hold or switch.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Sep 14, 2016)

LordofTackle said:


> martin_kama said:
> 
> 
> > the depth of field button on the 5d3 can be set for the switch between "One Shot AF" and "Servo AF"
> ...


I also sold my 5D-III a while back so can't check either. I know it an be mapped to the dof preview button on the 6D. 

I believe the ability to set the EL (*) button to perform this function is new and is in my opinion ergonomically preferable to using the dof preview button. (Consider things especially from the perspective of someone who has smaller hands or a shorter ring/middle finger.) I think it's undeniable that the (*) button is much easier to reach for most people than the dof button...


----------



## LordofTackle (Sep 14, 2016)

StudentOfLight said:


> I believe the ability to set the EL (*) button to perform this function is new and is in my opinion ergonomically preferable to using the dof preview button. (Consider things especially from the perspective of someone who has smaller hands or a shorter ring/middle finger.) I think it's undeniable that the (*) button is much easier to reach for most people than the dof button...



That's true. On the 1DXII you can assign this function to the DOF button and the Mnf2 button besides the lens, which is rather awkward, BUT also to the * button and the AF-ON button on the backside. I guess the Mark IV allows the same.


----------



## spice5.com (Sep 14, 2016)

Got a few minutes in and had to stop watching. Something about this guy gives me an involuntary tick. Northrup, and a few others have some pretty good reviews on the 4. I'll stick with those.


----------



## martin_kama (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: Review: Real World Canon EOS 5D Mark IV *

why no one reviews the AF performance of the 5d4 in live-view? - is it because of "it´s not professional" :

for my wedding work in bad low light, I would be quite interested ... my 5d3+Sigma 35 f1.4 always searched a few seconds

or did I miss a review on youtube? thought I saw all of em


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi review was very fair and honest. I think that he made really good use of the wifi / remote on a pole abilities and yes those shots using the 11-24L were really strong. It's great when a camera offers a new ability or photo opportunities that were not available before. I'm sure we'll see this feature in a lot of cameras in the future. My only criticism of this video is that after 20mins...I developed a headache from his constant shouting. 
So...iso... a little better, Shadow pull....more usable, resolution....a little better...features...the new remote wifi / iphone ability...that's a game changer. All we need now is a wide power zoom.


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Sep 14, 2016)

No film maker is going to buy a 5D IV. There are cameras that cost half as much that produce a better image. And if they want to stay with Canon they are better off with the C100.


----------



## RBC5 (Sep 14, 2016)

Someone take away that guy's caffeine!!


----------



## unfocused (Sep 14, 2016)

He's a bit over the top, but he does seem reasonably knowledgeable and his work isn't half bad. I think most of his experience seems to be in video, rather than stills. He's not as entertaining as Kai from digital rev, but he's certainly not a complete ignoramus like Northrup. Just my opinion. To each his own.


----------



## Nakean (Sep 14, 2016)

HurtinMinorKey said:


> No film maker is going to buy a 5D IV. There are cameras that cost half as much that produce a better image. And if they want to stay with Canon they are better off with the C100.



I have to believe I'm not the only person shooting 70 stills and 30 video. I don't want 4 bodies anymore (have mkIII's and GH4). They had no idea what they created when they made the mkII and have been trying to put the rabbit back in the hat ever since....


----------



## andrei1989 (Sep 14, 2016)

most interesting aspect for me in Fro's reviews, which i haven't seen anywhere else, is that he shoots at high ISOs with his cameras and he PRINTS LARGE what he shoots


----------



## LSXPhotog (Sep 14, 2016)

Had to watch this in two sittings because of how long it was.

I think this is one of the best stills shooters on the market and even better than the 5D3 in every way. I'm a 5D3 shooter and am happy to see my complaints with the Mark III have been resolved. My work will improve with this new tool and I'm happy.

I don't personally like Jarred's work/opinions, but he and his crew create some of the best content out there and have great reviews in terms of context and quality.


----------



## sebasan (Sep 14, 2016)

unfocused said:


> He's a bit over the top, but he does seem reasonably knowledgeable and his work isn't half bad. I think most of his experience seems to be in video, rather than stills. He's not as entertaining as Kai from digital rev, but he's certainly not a complete ignoramus like Northrup. Just my opinion. To each his own.



I agree in almost everything except I don't like Kai.
Northrup is imposible to see.
Jared Polin do very good and fun videos with a lot of information. The only thing i see is that their pictures are not awesome and he is not a canon user and miss some things(for example one of his mistakes is in the One Shoot <-> Servo function. In the 5DIII you can put that function in the DOF preview button and in other buttons too), but as reviewer and entertainer he is one of the best.


----------



## timotheus (Sep 14, 2016)

Haha, indeed to each his own I guess. Really cannot handle Jared's constant yelling...man.
Kai is fun but not quite informative. Northrup, for me, is in a league of his own (in a very positive way that is). Gotta love that epic crop factor / DOF debate 

On topic: I think the 5D4 will be a great succes in photography, but...(beating the dead horse) I can't follow Canon's logic on leaving the video guys hanging like they did, and that with a model with such a video-legacy. Leaving money on the table there, but alas...


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 15, 2016)

I don't care what anybody says, I want one. 

However... I would be happy with a very very well used 5D III as a second camera. I never _quite_ understood needing a second camera until I figured out how dangerous it can be to switch lenses in a rush.

Tony just needs to rinse off now and then. For some reason I am always reminded of bacon grease when I watch a video. He's an extremely smart marketer, though, and has done very well for himself. I've got to really, really respect that. I'm greasy looking and not near as sharp as he is.

Kai is extremely entertaining in my book. He doesn't take himself too seriously and I like that about him. Always good for a laugh.

Congratulations to all of you who will be getting the Mark IV. Any new camera or lens is cause to celebrate! ;D


----------



## LSXPhotog (Sep 15, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I don't care what anybody says, I want one.
> 
> However... I would be happy with a very very well used 5D III as a second camera. I never _quite_ understood needing a second camera until I figured out how dangerous it can be to switch lenses in a rush.
> 
> ...



There are some tremendous advantages to owning two cameras that go beyond just changing lenses on the fly. The primary benefits will only be appreciated by a person that makes their money behind a camera...in which case, owning one camera is just ignorant. But being able to have a 24-70 on on body and a 70-200 on the other makes you very flexible. Again, that is if you find yourself needing to be able to go from wide to telephoto very quickly like in a wedding situation.


----------



## pwp (Sep 15, 2016)

spice5.com said:


> Got a few minutes in and had to stop watching. Something about this guy gives me an involuntary tick. Northrup, and a few others have some pretty good reviews on the 4. I'll stick with those.


Different production values appeal to different people. Cut away the "front" and the undeniably caffeinated Jared Polin is an informed, practical and unbiased and ridiculously enthusiastic reviewer. Tony Northrup is handsome, looks authoritative, has classy production values and an apparency of credibility. But cut away the good looks and the content is a tiny bit thin in my view. Bottom line is I'm glad they're both there generating entertaining and informative content. 

-pw


----------



## Luds34 (Sep 15, 2016)

When I saw Jared the first time years ago I found him a bit obnoxious. Looking back, it was his early years, starting out, wasn't as polished, trying to make a mark with his personality, etc.

These days I don't mind him so much and I think his videos give a good, hands on, real world usage test. It's a good balance of covering the specs and being technically while delivering the intangibles, stuff you can't read in the spec sheet, namely how it feels and performs in a real world situation (7D2 at the hockey arena was the first time I said, "I don't hate this guy"). I don't get too hung up on him missing Canon lore/history/details. I actually enjoy the fact that he's not a Canon shooter/expert as his first impressions are more genuine and balanced.

Tony has a good thing going for himself and I have a lot of respect for what he's accomplished. Again, I'm not a huge fan of his videos but he adds a lot of value, especially to the novice who's looking to learn. He gets bonus points for not being a one hit wonder co-wroting a bunch of technical Microsoft books years ago.

Kai and DigitalRev, well they provide some of the least amount of useful info, they certainly produce some of the most entertaining videos.

The hardware reviews are fine, but the camera is just a tool. Personally I enjoy videos that cover on location, the shoot, working with the client, more the business side of things. Zack Arias has some solid videos in this regard. Of course some of his best stuff I think is paid content.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm not sure if this customization was in the 5D-III:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_R77Gs8Q6E

If it was then it was well enough hidden that I never found it in 3 years of owning the camera. Either way I know now why the Fro was raving about the feature. It's pretty darn awesome!


----------



## pwp (Sep 17, 2016)

StudentOfLight said:


> I'm not sure if this customization was in the 5D-III:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_R77Gs8Q6E
> 
> If it was then it was well enough hidden that I never found it in 3 years of owning the camera. Either way I know now why the Fro was raving about the feature. It's pretty darn awesome!



Just checked on my 5D MkIII. Unfortunately and unsurprisingly it's not available. Then checked the 7D MkII. Yes, it's there and it's awesome! What a great feature. This could swing me to a 5D MkIV.

-pw


----------



## StudentOfLight (Sep 17, 2016)

pwp said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure if this customization was in the 5D-III:
> ...


Yeah, it's such a great feature. No need for me to waste a whole custom mode for an alternative AF setup, and it's all in thumb range. Now I understand why the Fro was blown away with the feature.


----------



## tpatana (Sep 17, 2016)

StudentOfLight said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > StudentOfLight said:
> ...



Wow. Checked the video. Very interesting. I already made * button for the hail mary in any situation settings (1/200 min-AF A-ISO AI-Servo All-AF-points), but I might change AF-On to one of those. And DoF too, I never use it anyway.


----------

